# Red Deer - Richmond Park



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

Following all your advice I went to Richmond Park yesterday.

1#









2#









3#









4#









5#









6#









7#









8#









Thanks for looking


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

2 6 7 fantastic pictures


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice, 6 & 7 are great! :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Great shots mate, inspiring


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

6 and 7 are great mate.

Number 3 would have been the one if you had been on the other side of him so the light was on his face instead of his back but you can't win them all.

:thumb::thumb:

Two Thumbs up!!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Belting!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

is it just me or is the saturation not very high on those?

Bret


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> is it just me or is the saturation not very high on those?
> 
> Bret


I agree Bret, I took one into photoshop and lifted the colours and it brought out the red in the deer etc..

To the OP, nice shots but a few tight crops cutting off the Deers antlers take the edge off it for me, and as above, the saturation is minimal.

Just my thoughts.

Maxtor.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Simply Gorgeous


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

Maxtor, 5 and 6 haven’t been cropped. Sadly it was me rushing the shot showing my inexperience. I think 5 would have been stunning had i not missed the antlers.

You are correct about the saturation. I have added some to a couple of pics to test and they look so much better.

Thanks for all the criticism, it all helps :thumb:


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

amazing pictures - very well done :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

ShibbySi said:


> Maxtor, 5 and 6 haven't been cropped. Sadly it was me rushing the shot showing my inexperience. I think 5 would have been stunning had i not missed the antlers.
> 
> You are correct about the saturation. I have added some to a couple of pics to test and they look so much better.
> 
> Thanks for all the criticism, it all helps :thumb:


how many shots did you take in total? and can we see the reprocessed ones?

Bret


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

Bret, I havent forgotten just been mega busy. As soon as I get 5mins on my home PC I will upload the re edited pics. If its of use I can post the original??

Simon


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

go for it, either raw or jpg 

Bret


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I like No. 8 - I think a slightly tighter crop and a slight lift of the colours will work wonders

Thanks for sharing


----------



## kirsty (Nov 13, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Love the last one! :thumb: Maybe just trim a little bit off the bottom and left edge to make the deer larger in the frame?


----------

